# cannot build!?!



## bronzebeard (Sep 1, 2010)

hi guys

so im adding a system call. on the syscalls.master i placed there {int sys_sample(void);}
ran make sysent
everything ok...

made a sys_sample.c on kern... 

```
#include <sys/param.h>
#include <sys/systm.h>
#include <sys/sysproto.h>
int sys_sample(){
printf("WTF");
return 0;
}
```

then added sys_sample.c to my /conf/file...

when i make buildkernel
it says conflicting type error... 

HELP


----------



## expl (Sep 1, 2010)

Please follow the documentation

http://wiki.freebsd.org/AddingSyscalls


----------

